# Wax/Polish your humidor



## Bronx (Apr 15, 2010)

can you do this?

is it safe to polish it or use wax on it assuming it says?

my says use a furniture polish.

but i figured i could use a high end polymer car wax or something like that.


----------



## rupuzld (Jan 28, 2010)

I wouldn't see any problem with waxing your humidor, waxing won't affect your seal or penetrate your wood so there should be no issue. The only effect should be one high glossin cigar holder  for the ultimate opinion on anything wood i would msg ed(waxingmoon)


----------



## xmacro (Mar 24, 2010)

My normal humi's I just use Pledge on - works fine, they shine right up, and I never had a problem with it

For the humi's I really love, I use "Butcher's Bowling Alley Wax" - stuff was recommended to me by WaxingMoon, and it seems to do a good job (pain in the ass to use though)


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Waxing is perfectly fine for the exterior of the humidor.... I would recommend a paste wax. The Pledge's of the world are a temporary fix and work well long enough for your weekend company to not see any dust... other than that, it will have it's way with the original finish, in the long run...

Oil & Wax is my standard finish on the humidors that I build....


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Ed, any special brand or type ?


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

CraigJS said:


> Ed, any special brand or type ?


My favorite is, as xmacro said below... is Butcher's Bowling Alley Wax.... Butcher's is the manufacturer's name and you can only really get it from them.... from I can tell. I've never ran across it anywhere else. However, Johnson's Paste Wax is good.... or some of the other waxes that can be found at stores like Rockler & Woodcraft work well too.... I just prefer the "clear" wax provided by Butcher's.... versus the wax that tends to offer up a yellowish tint... I try to let the wood speak for itself in most cases...


----------



## Bronx (Apr 15, 2010)

Ed, can i use this kind.

Meguiars M-16 Mirror Glaze High Temp - East Coast Fibreglass Supplies


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Certainly!



Bronx said:


> Ed, can i use this kind.
> 
> Meguiars M-16 Mirror Glaze High Temp - East Coast Fibreglass Supplies


----------

